# sqft in a bundle of 3/4" oak flooring



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've found 6 bundles of #1 oak flooring-the 3/4 x 2 1/4 stuff. Does anyone know how many sqft is in a bundle? I recall 20sqft comes in a 'box' of prefinished flooring from the box stores, but not the bundles of wood.
thanks.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Last time I bought it it seems to me there was something like 19 or 20 Sq Ft per bundle for unfinished oak. It was an odd number like 19.88 or 20.22, but it was close to 20SF


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

do you recall what a good price on unfinished #1 is?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

72chevy4x4 said:


> do you recall what a good price on unfinished #1 is?


A Good Price is Under $2.00 per sq. ft. It is 20.2, but figure 20 sq. ft. per box. 

Now figure you can get Prefinished for $3.00 per sq. ft. and you figure out which is better?


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree with Digger. If I rememeber right I paid something like $1.94SF for it the last time I bought some.

I also agree that you can get prefinished for $3.00SF, but in my humble opinion, you still can't beat the look of a properly sanded and finshed hardwood floor.


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

Select unfinished oak runs about 2.79 here in ohio.


----------

